# Hitler and Calvinism



## Pergamum (Jan 21, 2012)

Hitler & Calvinism - YouTube



This youtube clip might be the first time I have ever laughed at anything Hitler-related.


----------



## Tim (Jan 21, 2012)

The "production" is well done, but it is against the very truths that we hold dear.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 21, 2012)

Tim, it is satire.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

I think...

Wait, it seems to have been put out by anti-calvinists. But, it is so over-the-top that it seems satirical.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2012)

It's satire that shows the distorted mainliner Arminian accusations against Reformed theology.


----------



## Tim (Jan 21, 2012)

But the producers of the video didn't intend it to be "distorted". So, the satire is against Calvinism rather than distorted/strawman Arminian thinking.

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

So, I don't think we are "friends" with the producers of the video.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2012)

Tim said:


> But the producers of the video didn't intend it to be "distorted". So, the satire is against Calvinism rather than distorted/strawman Arminian thinking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> 
> So, I don't think we are "friends" with the producers of the video.



Agreed. I wasn't arguing for him. My point was that he exaggerated/distorted what the "educated" Arminian apologist would say. For example, the "better theologian than Jesus" comment would not be used in Arminian apologetic debate.

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Tim said:


> But the producers of the video didn't intend it to be "distorted". So, the satire is against Calvinism rather than distorted/strawman Arminian thinking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> 
> So, I don't think we are "friends" with the producers of the video.



Agreed. I wasn't arguing for him. My point was that he exaggerated/distorted what the "educated" Arminian apologist would say. For example, the "better theologian than Jesus" comment would not be used in Arminian apologetic debate.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 21, 2012)

Remember being a vegetarian is evil because Hitler was one.
There are dozens of these Hitler videos on Youtube, most of them related to pop-culture.
Also the group "RefutingCalvinism" defends sinless perfection and from the look of it denies original sin.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 21, 2012)

I prefer the Blues Monday version.


----------



## rookie (Jan 21, 2012)

I had mixed emotions watching this, I was at one point laughing hysterically, and at the same time, feeling sorry....does that make sense?


----------



## J Miles (Jan 21, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> Originally Posted by Tim
> But the producers of the video didn't intend it to be "distorted". So, the satire is against Calvinism rather than distorted/strawman Arminian thinking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> ...



I think this was intended as an actual Arminian video.
Which is hilarious.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 21, 2012)

"Free will is a lie from Hell"
Wow! This stuff is funny, but also wrong theolgically in a lot ways. Miss understanding of the doctrines of grace.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, that staunch Calvinist Hitler, playing with the occult and all. First name associated with Calvin that I pull up.

So, is anyone going to do a Stalin and Arminianism video?


----------

